# TOTB Entrants List



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Here is the entrants list based on those who have expressed interest:

Ten Entrants:

In order:

Project X
Keith
Dirk
Guy's cars new owner
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Ged
Talat or cars new owner

Reserves:

Gary (car not ready yet)
Tim SVS
Tim Nur
Sweeps
Justin Foden
SkylineNewbie
Dirks Customer with T88

Ronnies car is entered separately as defending champion. Glen's R32 is entered under 200+ Club.

I will give anyone until Sunday PM to request an entry and state the evidence as to their cars achievements in order to claim a place on the list or improve their standing in the existing rankings).

After Sunday when the final list is produced, it will be up to the individuals concerned to fill in the required paperwork and pay the entry fee to www.totb.co.uk

Guy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Hell of an impressive list....excellent list of cars - and a set of cars i am DESPERATE to see in action.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I agree Daz, that looks like its gong to be a very loud, very fast day!!

Good luck to all that compete!


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

*Tickets*

Guy, having ordered tickets for the event (just in case)from the web site, do we still use the tickets we have ordered for entry on the day or as competitor/reserse do we get free admission?

Just curious

Thanks


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB*

Competitors get two tickets as part of their £85 entry fee.

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

*For sale...*

Two tickets for totb2.....


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Guy*

I thought we discussed and decided non entry ?
please remove me as reserve
Thank you
regards
Gary
GT ART


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB*

Gary,

You had said you were happy to be a reserve, but I will happily remove you when I update the list this weekend, with a couple of other dropouts......

Rgds

Guy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Entry List updated:

1. Removal from reserves of Gary at his request
2. Removal of Talat, as car sold and new owner will not have car ready
3. Removal of Ged at his request



Ten Entrants:

In order:

Project X
Keith
Dirk
Guy's cars new owner
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Tim SVS
One of the reserves (tbc)

Reserves:

Tim Nur
Sweeps
Justin Foden
SkylineNewbie
Dirks Customer with T88

Ronnies car is entered separately as defending champion. Glen's R32 is entered under 200+ Club.

I will give anyone until Sunday PM to request an entry and state the evidence as to their cars achievements in order to claim a place on the list or improve their standing in the existing rankings).

Guy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Guy
Might as well remove me from the reserve list.
Hope to have injectors, fuelling and sequential sorted in your car by then but if not I'll have to use my Nur.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Tim said:


> *Guy
> Might as well remove me from the reserve list.
> Hope to have injectors, fuelling and sequential sorted in your car by then but if not I'll have to use my Nur. *


  

Must be tough to choose between those two cars in the garage...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

If I read this correctly then congratulations on the new car Tim!

<end of hijack>


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Congratulations Tim but don't withdraw from the reserves, just get the BB sorted and run them both.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nice one Tim*

brilliant to have you running as well especially in your BB nutter :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Just need the balls to sit it on the rev limiter now.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice on Tim! I'm sure every member here is glad the car is now in your hands! 

Good luck with it.....and the Nur of course!:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Yep*



> Just need the balls to sit it on the rev limiter now.


I know what you mean   .

It's a lot easier standing on the sidelines watching it happening, than sitting in the car doing it  . Just hope people realise what we go through for the sake of being top car  .

Set your limiter lowish Tim and go from their. Don't try to do it all in one run. You never know you may not need max boost, hopefully  .

Rock and Roll Tim, sounds like the old bellies rumbling and the heart palputating. I KNOW MINE IS   .

Glen


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

ill do it... The extra weight should hold the car down for a good launch...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB*

All,

Now that Tim has revealed he bought my car, I can finally say how delighted I am that it went to such a good home. 

Although it is now no longer mine, when you put so much time, effort and money into a car, it is always a sad moment when the car departs with it's new owner........

I know that Tim will improve upon my car and that whilst it was devastatingly quick with only 1.2bar, it will be much quicker when it is running full boost and with a Giken sequential in it...

Guy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

> it will be much quicker when it is running full boost and with a Giken sequential in it...


Not forgetting when I learn how to drive it properly.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Congratulations on your new purchase Tim...i've been itching to find out who the lucky new owner is !!!

Enjoy !


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: TOTB Entrants List*

Entry List updated:

1. Removal from reserves of Tim Nur at his request
2. Tim confirmed as owner of my old R34
3. Removal of Project X (now due to run as 'invited special entrant')
4. Two reserves moved to main list (Sweeps and Justin Foden)



Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith
Dirk
Tim T88
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Tim SVS
Sweeps
Justin Foden

Reserves:

SkylineNewbie
Dirks Customer with T88
SkylineLee

Ronnies car is entered separately as defending champion. Glen's R32 is entered under 200+ Club. Project X is entered under 'invited special guest'.

Guy


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*nice list!*

come on tim your car(s), need to be there.

mark r..


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Congrats Tim on the car - cant wait to see it again.

:smokin:


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Claire with regards to TOTB u able to turn up and watch the action? Pay on the day, buy tickets via yourself/the club/ or is it just for them ppl taking part?

Sorry to ask but off then and would love to see it all.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*rich*

can pay on the day (£20) , or can book in advance (£15).

mark r..


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Yeah just found the TOTB2 website and booked me tickets, thx mate.


----------



## Justin Foden (Oct 19, 2002)

Just to confirm I am entering; car will be running the new HKS GT-RS turbos (being fitted this week!!!) and a whole lot more HKS "stuff"


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB2*

Great.

Can all entrants please fill in the entry forms at www.totb.co.uk and send cheques asap.

This needs to be done to enter.

Guy


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*1 form received so far*

peter e
will update teams next friday, please get your forms in asap

cheers
chris m

Edited: to remove surname.

Peter.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB Update*

Entry List updated:

1. Removal Tim SVS at his request
4. Skylinenewbie moved to main list 



Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith
Dirk
Tim T88
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Sweeps
Justin Foden
SkylineNewbie

Reserves:

Dirks Customer with T88
SkylineLee

Ronnies car is entered separately as defending champion. Glen's R32 is entered under 200+ Club. Project X is entered under 'invited special guest'.


*CAN ALL ENTRANTS PLEASE SEND FORM AND FEE TO WWW.TOTB.CO.UK NOW* 

Guy


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Guy,

Please shift me from the entrants list to the reserve list for TOTB.

There has been a hiccup in the delivery of my new turbo kit and it will not be here until between the 25th and the 30th of July which still leaves the engine to be re-installed and the non standard plumbing of the intercooler to be completed before the 3rd of August. After that the engine will need to be mapped.

Apologies for the late change, but the best laid plans and all that.....

I will be at TOTB, just hope my car is too.

Cheers
Hugh


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

bloody hell, looks like i'll be pulling some late nighters come the end of july!!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> *bloody hell, looks like i'll be pulling some late nighters come the end of july!! *



NEED TO DO SOMETHING TO KEEP YOU OUT OF THE PUB.


Keith:smokin:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Me? pub? eh? don't know what ya on about!!! Anyway need to get Hugh's car done so he can beat that old dirty poo sorry, thirty two of yours. well thats if he learns to get it off the line!!! By the way, do i need a ticket to watch this TOTB malarky or are one of you competitors gonna get me in for nowt???


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Just had some good news, turbos should now be here next week.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> *Me? pub? eh? don't know what ya on about!!! Anyway need to get Hugh's car done so he can beat that old dirty poo sorry, thirty two of yours. well thats if he learns to get it off the line!!! By the way, do i need a ticket to watch this TOTB malarky or are one of you competitors gonna get me in for nowt???  *



Cord

I will get you in
you will fit in the boot of my R32 no problem 


Keith


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: TOTB Update*



Guy said:


> *Entry List updated:
> 
> . Project X is entered under 'invited special guest'.
> 
> ...



What is so special about project X that it needs to enter through
the back door and not in the GTR club list.

The GTR list needs as much help as it can get by the look of it :smokin:


RS Bob


----------



## SkylineNewbie (Mar 15, 2002)

Guy, I am sorry to say that I am no longer able to compete as my car, that was going to collect next week, needs a new bottom end. This problem has only surfaced in the UK as the car was test driven etc... in Japan before I bought and ran perfect......I am now no longer purchasing the car and Miguel is searching for another.

I must say Miguel at Newera has been great all along and it shows how much of a well setout business they are to give me the option to back out completely of the sale and give me a refund or let them find me another car.

Sorry for any inconvenience and I hope that my backing out will make my place available for someone else to enjoy.

Steve


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> *Cord
> I will get you in
> you will fit in the boot of my R32 no problem
> Keith *


Cheers Keith, but are you sure you can fit me and the bird in next to those 4 fuel pumps of yours?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord 

there is plenty room down each side of my 5 gallon fuel tank


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

ha ha ha!!!!!!! Cheers Keith, bags of room left in there


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

This Skyline list is going down the pan 

what times have the top cars run so far ?
all the hype about how project X was going to thrash everything in its path.

what times has it run or has it even managed to run yet  

come on the FORDS

RS Bob


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i believe when it was in japan project X ran 9 second quarters :smokin: 

think a ford will do that at TOTB 2 ?

I DONT THINK SO


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Guy,

Just seen this list. Unless I can come up with another gearbox I will not be able to make it. I`v broken my second one !!! 

I will let you know this week as I would love to be there


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*totb*

dear deano and gtr hope_fools
we are not in japan
bets in pub no show skylines
excuses parts on slow boat from japan     :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

My new gearbox is on a plane from Japan
will be going again soon thank fcuk.

with no help from HKS 


kEITH


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

What you fordy boys don't know, won't hurt you ... until one weekend in August 

I'd suggest the best mod for the cossies would be to fabricate some nice corner pieces for your windscreens ... so they don't get sucked out in a vortex when the Skylines come past ya down the 1/4 mile   

In all seriousness, good luck to all the competitors ... should be a good weekend.

Dan.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RS bum 

did you register just to talk S***  

if so theres other forums for that and heres not one of them :smokin:


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*kieth*

take it you could,nt get that little hks bit.

mark r..


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*only 3 forms received from GTRS' so far?*

Peter E
M B
Tim W

i could do with remaining forms in asap please!!!

reminder also test day 13th july is £30 per car , 10 am start for racing.
rgds
chris m


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*rsbob*

You must remember that you don't win anything in qualifying. Unless it's the Daytona 200 where I know you get a Rolex  .

Glen


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: kieth*



mark r said:


> *take it you could,nt get that little hks bit.
> 
> mark r.. *



Mark

HKS are fast enough at taking the £8000 plus for there gearbox

and if you damage it they will not sell you the parts to sort it 

even worse HKS Europe dont even get back to you to tell you they wont sell you the parts.

HKS say it is a motorsport part ????????????

what does that make everything else they sell then. 


Keith


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*totb*

yayai lads take the day off
me and the fordys cant wait
hope the slow boats got 2 gears
notice big hope project x last moved in jan
anymore withdrawels :smokin: 
btw.my car for sale.totb winner


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

just so i didnt make a mistake 

you think an RWD RS500 will win TOTB 2 ?


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*totb*

yayai deano
joking aside if the lad iin the maestro 
didint stall ronnie may be project x 
then again whow is project x
lots off rumers
ps poor spelling do many buds


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

I'll so enjoy watching the fjords getting owned now.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*What did he say*

rsbob.....we're a fairly good humoured bunch on this forum, but if all you're going to do is try and take the p*ss, at least try to do it in something resembling english so we can understand and laugh along with you    


> yayai deano
> joking aside if the lad iin the maestro
> didint stall ronnie may be project x
> then again whow is project x
> ...


I got the bit about the quick Maestro but didn't understand much after that. It may even have been funny once it had been translated into a language that made any sense.

Anyway, back to the list at hand.... TOTB 2


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*It's humour*

Big Mark, but not as we know it  . Must be a Klingon thing  .

Glen


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Klingon.... another language I've yet to learn.
I'm sure I'll get there eventually.... anyone got a Klingon/English dictionary I can boirrow ?


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*kieth,*

POO that stinks, 
not what you'd expect to see from hks, box is available over the counter, so should the parts to repair it.

so whats the plan batman??

mark r..

p.s, Rod's dun me a few mods to the car so im of to elvington next week to see how she runs.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*£8500 6 speed dogbox*

Mark

I will maybe have to get the people that designed and made the gearbox for HKS to make the new parts.
for me, they made 150 gearboxes for HKS then HKS went and got it copied by some Asian company.

HKS say that the wont sell me the parts to sort it because some other parts will just break,what a load of crap.

HKS will sort my gearbox for me at a price,if I send it to Japan the carriage going to cost me £980 
plus what they charge for the parts and labour this is not a option 

would not be so bad if I only had to send the gearbox to HKS Europe,I was told they cant do the work to it either
what do you expect they don't even call you back to tell you what is happening.

I can get the parts made from the original company for about £280 looks like I will go down this route
so what is the problem with HKS giving me the parts to sort my box ????????
every part has a ref number on it,so the parts would be the right ones and if it were to go wrong that would just be hard luck. 

Keith


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Peter said:


> *Congratulations Tim but don't withdraw from the reserves, just get the BB sorted and run them both.  *


Many more withdrawals and this could be a possibility.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

If you need a jockey.....


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*kieth*

if you find that you are stuck for the gear, i can find a number for a company that makes gears, they made me some for a motorbike once and were really good.
i also believe quaife will manufactur one off gears to spec.

cheers, 
mark r.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Mark

I have it sorted
I am going to get HOLINGER to make the parts
as it was them that made the first 150 GEARBOXES  FOR HKS.

I bet HKS would have been fast enough to get back to me
if i was to place a order on a new dogbox from them.
but what would be the point of that if they dont give no back up
same as there software for there ECUs  


Keith


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*List Update*

If I may take this thread back to it's original topic...........

Entry List updated again:

1. Skylinenewbie removed from main list (car not ready)
2. SkylineLee moved to main list.



Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith
Dirk
Tim T88
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Sweeps
Justin Foden
SkylineLee

Reserves:

Dirks Customer with T88

Ronnies car is entered separately as defending champion. Glen's R32 is entered under 200+ Club. Project X is entered under 'invited special guest'.


*CAN ALL ENTRANTS PLEASE SEND FORM AND FEE TO WWW.TOTB.CO.UK NOW*

Guy


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Some of the other clubs lists are now up on the TOTB site.
Couple of interesting entrants in the invited cars, Gary is on the list with 749 BHP R33, I thouht it wouldn't be ready or is this another secret project ?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I see that Mark is on the invited list with, presumably, Project X...?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB*

Gary is on the list of invited cars, as when he decided that he might be able to run his car, the list of 10 was full, so it wasn't fair to kick someone off. 

He is also not sure if his car will be ready in time, due to other work pressures, so didn't want to add his car to the list then pull it. 

Guy


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi guy
im happy to be in the team but have no probs in letting a more powerful car take my place ie dirks t88 customer if it means more glory for the gtr boys 


lee


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Dirk*

Lee,

I have sent Dirk messages about his customer, but have had no response. If anyone else wants to come they need to let me know now, so I can sort further reserves.

Guy

PLEASE ALL SEND FORMS IN NOW


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Updated List*

1. Howsie added to reserve list

Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith
Dirk
Tim T88
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Sweeps
Justin Foden
SkylineLee

Reserves:

Dirks Customer with T88
Howsie

Several other GTRs are 'invited' or running under 200+ club.

***** SEND IN FORMS NOW *****


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*totb*

well well skylines in gear
slow boats,planes,trains,and possible automobiles
parts are arriving daily
all the talk may be delivered
see you all soon
ps anybody seen project x


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*RSBob*

Don't you have a Ford Forum to play at? 

Oh no - I forgot that has broken-down like half the Fords did at your Bruntingthorpe TOTB qualifying day..........


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*TOTB*

Hi all.

Sorry have been away last few days, just returned.

Havent opened my emails since last Wednesday Guy, will look tomm. Got your PM also, I will phone the T88 man asap to confirm he wants to enter the car, last we spoke he did but we have to get the car back down south to service it first ( hes in Newcastle ) so better get cracking. Leave him on the list, will confirm asap.

Still waiting for my special invite


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*List*

is looking good guys :smokin: .

Mine should be completed next week.

Glad Gary Passingham(GT-aRt) is in.

Glen


----------



## rsbob (Jul 3, 2003)

*totb*

yayai guy and guys
we are warming up
had a idea forget entrants
just invite 10 guests
oops special guests.ha ha:smokin:


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Thanks Glen*

I was trying to stay stealth just in case I was not finished,But I am glad I am in too,my engine will be in the car by sunday, I then have a lot of fabricating to do 
I want to be running by the end of that next week and it gives me just 2 weeks to run in and set up, So I am going to try hard, but I am not going to risk my new engine if I am not happy, my engine spec has changed somewhat , it is all JUN  internals
I have kept my 5 year old turbos 28\35 and the rest is the same except for my new mega, mega large brake disks and my Ohlins suspension also TRUST have rebuilt my 6 speed gearbox so it should now be much better hopefully 3rd gear will not elude me ever again, its a bummer clinching 1st gear at over 80 mph,
I still have air ducting being made and am waiting for my Sard injectors,JUN bonnet and JUN radiator my heat wrap and my Goodridge fuel hose,
I have a large hill to climb as I have a shed load of customers to keep happy too and most are thank you and on top of that I have a new premises to move into , still waiting for the solicitors 
to get the keys sorted so I must thank my present landlords at the mushrooms for being gentlmen,
If I do get there which I think I will with the help of my GT ART TEAM I am going to try hard to KICK ASS but there are some really seriouse cars there,

Andy you can come on my team GT ART has 4 more places left by the way glad of your recent sucsess at the Max Power show way to go man way to go 

Whilst I think about it, I was very pleased to see Guy, Glen , Ronney , Henry and Richard on saturday with some really stunning Machinery, I still prefere the Skylines but hell if you can have both why not 
Regards
Gary
GT ART
JUN AUTO MECHANIC


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Updates*

1. Harry added to reserve list

Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith
Dirk
Tim T88
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh
Richard Bell
Sweeps
Justin Foden
SkylineLee

Reserves:

Dirks Customer with T88
Howsie
Harry

Several other GTRs are 'invited' or running under 200+ club.

***** SEND IN FORMS NOW *****

If the entries are not received in the next few days from those on the list, then your places will be going to the reserves.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Nearly final list*

Updates 

1. GFunk added to reserve list

Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith - Confirmed
Dirk - form on way
Tim T88 - Confirmed
Shin - form on way
Peter - Confirmed
Hugh - form on way
Richard Bell - *** awaiting news ***
Sweeps - Confirmed
Justin Foden *** awaiting news ***
SkylineLee - To pay on saturday

Reserves:

Dirks Customer with T88
Howsie
Harry
Gfunk

Several other GTRs are 'invited' or running under 200+ club.

***** SEND IN FORMS NOW *****

If the entries are not received in the next few days from those on the list, then your places will be going to the reserves.

That means Richard Bell and Justin Foden Specifically!

Guy


----------



## mph R32 GT-R (Jun 5, 2003)

*Not long now*

Was really looking forwad to TOTB2 this year, especially as i've recently bought a Skyline....due to a leg injury and a recent opp it doesn't look like i'm going to be able to go....

If thats the case good luck to all the competitors, especially everyone from here, Abbey Motorsport and Ronnie....

And hope everyone spectating has a good day 

Matt


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Nearly final list 
Updates 

1. Jimb115 added to reserve list
2. Richard Bell confirmed form sent

Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith - Confirmed
Dirk - form on way
Tim T88 - Confirmed
Shin - form on way
Peter - Confirmed
Hugh - form on way
Richard Bell - form on way
Sweeps - Confirmed
Justin Foden *** awaiting final news ***
SkylineLee - To pay on saturday

Reserves:

Dirks Customer with T88
Howsie
Harry
Gfunk
Jimb115

Several other GTRs are 'invited' or running under 200+ club.



Guy


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB2 - Final List*

This is now the FINAL list.

Updates 

1. JustinFoden removed from list
2. Skylinelee removed from list
3. Two late entrants Bob Moore and Latz, both of whom have done mid 11's in quarter-mile.

Ten Entrants:

In order:

Keith 
Dirk 
Tim T88 
Shin 
Peter 
Hugh 
Richard Bell 
Sweeps 
Bob Moore
Latz

Apologies to the few reserves who did not make it onto the list, but obviously I had to pick the best performing cars.

The following Skylines are also running under other clubs or as invited:

Glen Horncastle
Mike Smith
Garth Wong
Ronnie
Gary Passingham
Tigger

There should therefore be a total of 15 Skylines at TOTB2.

Guy


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Good luck people


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

And Jez makes it 17....

Good to see Bob included Guy.

Peter.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

120 cars, 17 Skylines, ????? bhp in total....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Is Simon Norris not running? Can't see his name down....


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: TOTB2 - Final List*



Guy said:


> *This is now the FINAL list.
> Ten Entrants:
> 
> In order:
> ...


I've already been in the winning quarter mile car  but can somebody put cars to this list of names.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*yeh*

2nd place
3rd place
4th place
etc
etc
ha

oops!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Chris,

Purely out of interest, what is the formula you are using to determine the overall winner, i.e. across the 3 disciplines....?

Peter.


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

If I come to TOTB (not to compete) will I be able to park with you guys or are the competitor cars in a separate area? 

(not been b4  )


Ant.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*TOTB2*

Competitors park in a different area to entrants (otherwise it would be chaos).

Guy


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

*points!*

full rules/regs etc will be sent out with ticktes for driver/passenger early next week.
spectating tickets for general public are going out now.
public spectating/car parks are being "policed" by some Big buggers on our behalf!
.
competitors with trailers or a support car need to email me offlist please to arrange access, and have same on site before 9am on day.
pitlane will be much tighter controlled and no public cars inside it.
trailers will be moved to secure area out of public way, and in sight of competitors etc.
support cars/vans will be allowed onto grass behind designated area for each club/group

public gates open 9am so please be there early if competing, you can come inside from 7.30am etc.

all clubs encouraged to bring banners/club regalia etc if they wish to do so.
cheers 
chris


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Parking*

I spoke to Chris at the weekend. He will try and keep all the (non-competing) Skylines together in one area, regardless of club or not. So if you're arriving for the day look out for the Skylines as they'll all be in one big area


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Just a quick question parking on the day for the public as I have not been to TOTB in the first place excuse my ignorance.

Competitors obviously have close parking to the arenas etc.

What about us mere mortals where do we park, is it an airfield i believe i heard someone mention.

Sorry to divert the thread, just curious.


----------



## chris200+ (Nov 21, 2001)

hi john, hope we didnt get wires crossed, all competitors and (pre arranged) support cars/vans will be together in pitlane , at least to start with.
public carparking is on other main runway and parking area, and will be as people turn up. there are security/parking people looking after that area all day.
rgds
chris
ps competitors and support to be onsite please for 8.30-9am as signing on open .
friends/non support in other cars will be directed to public parking, unless pre agreed with us. pitlane is for competitors and essential help only


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Peter said:


> *Chris,
> 
> Purely out of interest, what is the formula you are using to determine the overall winner, i.e. across the 3 disciplines....?
> 
> Peter. *


Chris,
Any update to this? Was wondering myself what the points system was and how it worked.


----------



## ellingtj (Jul 31, 2003)

*1015bhp at the wheels!!*

As a regular pistonheads.com user I came across this thread with an entry by a GTR owner. Word is the car is going to be at TOTB.
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=49790&f=48&h=0
Tim.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

We are well aware of that car (Project X)...

And no unfortunately it won't be at TOTB.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13153


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

i' hoping for a good day on Sunday 

Hope the skylines have fun battling Ronnie record set last year :0

good luck


----------

